# Greetings from Ghana



## Saed Nyarko (Nov 16, 2016)

Greetings,

I'm Saed Nyarko and I live in Accra, Ghana. 

I desire to become a Mason so I will do well to visit the District Lodge in Ghana and petition them. 
I believe that there is such a thing as honor, and that a man has a responsibility to act with honor in everything he does!

Looking forward to wonderful times here.

Regards,

Saed Nyarko.


I


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 16, 2016)

Good luck on the first steps of your Journey.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 16, 2016)

Welcome and good luck.  Let us know if you need any assistance.


----------



## Saed Nyarko (Nov 16, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Good luck on the first steps of your Journey.


Yes Sir!


----------



## Saed Nyarko (Nov 16, 2016)

Matt L said:


> Welcome and good luck.  Let us know if you need any assistance.


Yes Sir! Regarding the petition, can you please give me a fair idea of how to go about it?


----------



## Elexir (Nov 18, 2016)

Contact your local GL.
For example http://www.grandlodgeofghana.org/


----------

